# Какой Weltmeister начального уровня лучше?



## _Scandalli_ (15 Авг 2012)

Может быть Амиго или Метеор. Нужен 3 четверти для выступлений!


----------



## bombastic (15 Авг 2012)

я продаю Серино (тот же Консона) 78 правда, оч хорошего качества в Питере


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (16 Авг 2012)

Здравствуйте! Серино тоже имеет ступенчатую деку? Я правильно понимаю тезис о схожести с Консоной? Спасибо.


----------

